# Blind Spot Sensor issues?



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Ive heard the Gen 1 blind spot sensors pretty much a 100% failure rate due to them not being adequately sealed from contaminants. Were the Gen 2 sensors redesigned or sealed better to avoid this problem?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

goochman said:


> Ive heard the Gen 1 blind spot sensors pretty much a 100% failure rate due to them not being adequately sealed from contaminants. Were the Gen 2 sensors redesigned or sealed better to avoid this problem?


You want the title changed to "sensors" instead of "mirrors" to hopefully get you some answers?


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Changed the title in the first post but it didnt change the thread title - cant seem to figure out where to do this?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

goochman said:


> changed the title in the first post but it didnt change the thread title - cant seem to figure out where to do this?


Done.


----------



## Timberfly (Jul 22, 2018)

I haven't seen any issues or replaced any Side Object Detection Modules on the gen2 Cruze's. Not yet anyway. 

The impalas and K bodies though, they still give a fair bit of trouble.


----------

